# Slot Cars in Toledo



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

HI, 
Theres a sot car track in my area, GLASS CITY SLOT CAR. They do 1/24 and 1/25 drag racing and he just bought a 1/24 roundy round track. LOTS OF FUN!!!!!!. So if your in the Toledo area and want to play with slot cars or race than this is the place for you!

GLASS CITY SLOT CAR
2702 W. SYLVANIA AVE.
TOLEDO, OH 43613 

EMAIL: [email protected]
WEB: Glasscityslotcar.com

The owners name is Mike


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Aw man...I thought maybe Del opened up another store...*sniff*

Anywho....yeppers...there is a drag strip here in T- town.


----------

